# Dear Rationals



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.

and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.

you need to understand that....
you can always learn something from everyone or discover something new, I d down play not that you are not smart but choice in words. break something down into everyday words so you will get interesting answers. if you find yourself springing up with complicated words, it s probably that you are threatened and trying to force the image that you are smarter and that is no way of getting a good real conversation. you are turning it into a showy case of Look at me, look at me. 



here is something I learned. yea, I have an education and to an extent am intelligent but there are people working on farm labor jobs in the field, given the same intellect or have much more then I or working at mc Donald and if given the right education, Can best me intellectually. they happen to need to work everyday and make much more choices then myself to get by, or there are people that have more things to going on that are not able to express their intellectual curiosity like myself. 


so I m humble and with good reason, its because Im aware of the way things are and smart enough to not discount views of others that might be perceived less intelligent by society or people around me


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm wise enough to admit that I know barely anything. Intelligence is not something I'd boast about, assuming that I even think I'm smarter than others in the first place. (The only people I personally look down on are idiots who do stupid things, regardless of cleverness.)


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

How many Einsteins are born and die in the slums of some big city? It is an interesting question. However, there are also some very intelligent people who work in industry. One of the smartest people I know is a Grader Operator. (but if you know anything about graders, you would appreciate that position as a very complicated one.)

I don't have a problem with people who are less intelligent than me. In fact, I appreciate that they probably have many strengths that I admire but could never attain to (like actually being socially competent...)

I, however, love that awesome feeling of conversing with someone who can keep up with my crazy thoughts. It doesn't happen very often. With people who can't keep up though its like I take off in an airplane when they only have a car. I have to come back, and land, and taxi along with them. In my world, intelligence is being able to think on your feet at full speed. I appreciate that a lot of people have plenty of wisdom, experience, and advice to offer, but can I be blamed for wanting to fly with someone? 


To you: I wonder if an intellectual has hurt you recently? Or are you just using Ne to try and change the world? ENTPs are like that too. If you are just trying to "fix" a perceived problem, I would say "Don't fix it unless it is broken." 



> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.


 Don't worry. For INTPs and INTJs this is not a bad thing. We are fine. Seriously. 



> so I m humble and with good reason, its because Im aware of the way things are and smart enough to not discount views of others that might be perceived less intelligent by society or people around me


 Yeah there are some people out there who you might perceive as arrogant. Just leave them alone. They probably aren't actually arrogant, they are probably unsure of themselves. Or else being sarcastic. If they have problems with life, they have to deal with those problems. If they don't think they have problems, then they won't change. If they think they have problems, they will probably go see a psychiatrist. Your best choice of action is to encourage others to see themselves as intelligent, rather than try to get other people to acknowledge they are intelligent. Yes we should all learn to acknowledge people more for their strengths, because we all do have strengths. However, NTs sometimes just want a place to spend time where they are not criticized for being "too smart."


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

listentothemountains said:


> Don't worry. For INTPs and INTJs this is not a bad thing. We are fine. Seriously.


It is better that way, for us and the people around us....


listentothemountains said:


> Yeah there are some people out there who you might perceive as arrogant. Just leave them alone. They probably aren't actually arrogant, they are probably unsure of themselves. Or else being sarcastic. If they have problems with life, they have to deal with those problems. If they don't think they have problems, then they won't change. If they think they have problems, they will probably go see a psychiatrist. Your best choice of action is to encourage others to see themselves as intelligent, rather than try to get other people to acknowledge they are intelligent. Yes we should all learn to acknowledge people more for their strengths, because we all do have strengths. However, NTs sometimes just want a place to spend time where they are not criticized for being "too smart."


As for me, I actually use "interesting" and "uninteresting" since I can't tell for sure how intelligent someone is. I am not very intelligent myself and I know that(criticize myself more harshly than others).
Also most of the people I know make fun of me, and hate the way I talk. I don't find people to talk with about things I am interested in IRL. We have it difficult too.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.
> 
> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to say here. If I can learn something from a person, that person wouldn't be 'stupid' or whatever you call this supposed bugbear of NT's.

And what's with this thing against using complicated words? You can say a lot more with fewer more concise words, and besides, intelligent people tend to be quick to learn and understand, rather than strictly knowledgeable and educated.

And really, if someone's using jargon to obscure their argument or protect their emotions, that's actual stupidity right there.

EDIT: 1199 actually puts what I wanted to say better. Interesting is a better way to put what NT's are looking for in terms of people. I've met plenty of people who were strictly well-educated or academically intelligent but still intellectually vapid. People who grinded through school and life, work hard and stress out, all without appreciation for the finer things in life.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Look at me! Look at me! I learned something and I'm here to preach to all of you that you should learn what i did because I'm so cool! I have an edumacation and a dgree! Look at me!!! Look at me!!!! Wank wank wank!!!!! I'm so humble that i came into the NT forums wanking my load to the tiniest violin sound and now you gais gots icky stuff on your faces!!! TAKE IT FROM ME!!! I'M SO COOL I HAVE DEE AUTHORITY ON DEE MATTERS! 






Ohhhhhh the irony! Shut that shit up and go preach somewhere else. /thread


----------



## Aislee (Jul 11, 2010)

Those are quite blatant assumptions you've got there. 

Not only did I had quite a hard time reading what you've written, I have to say that using "big words" is usually for the sake of accuracy. All words have slightly different connotations than others. Also, most of us enjoy reading and writing coherent thoughts with lovely language.

Anyhow, your generalization doesn't really stick to everyone. Though I can see where you're coming from, most of us show disgust for "stupidity" due to the fact that we find it nearly impossible to share our views with the daily masses. You have to admit that a good portion of humanity is filled with a sheep-like "let's flock together with arrogance" attitude. We're just expressing our thoughts among ourselves (even if it may seem pretentious to you). Most of us seriously have nothing to prove. We're just as open-minded as you. A lot of our humor deals with sarcasm and the type of intelligence we value most is obviously not the same as the one you value most.

Please don't group us together and generalize us to be a bunch of arrogant elitists under the basis of simple observations.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.
> 
> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.
> 
> you need to understand that....


That's how far I got.

Sorry. Better luck next time.


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

There's a HUGE gap between "people who are not as smart as I am" and "stupid people."


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Point of the OP is taken, but... I think the lecturing and blanket labelling says more about the OP and less about us.

I don't need to be lumped in with an extremity of NT folks, especially when I work pretty hard already to say things in ways that people can easily follow.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Feral sheep said:


> I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.


I can already see that this won't end well.



> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.


What's wrong with this? If we're such arrogant pricks, why would any sane person want to be around us? Think of it as a public service.



> you need to understand that....


Go on...



> you can always learn something from everyone or discover something new, I d down play not that you are not smart but choice in words.


I'm sorry, could you run that by me again?



> you can always learn something from everyone or discover something new, I d down play not that you are not smart but choice in words.


Okay, I understood the part about learning something from everyone and I agree whole-heartedly. 

In fact, I'm learning right now to not take ENFPs seriously. Oh wait, that would be typist. Silly me.




> break something down into everyday words so you will get interesting answers.


At least you practice what you preach...well, sort of.



> if you find yourself springing up with complicated words, it s probably that you are threatened


I personally find it hard to call someone a seminal fluid storage tank when they're trying to mug me.

Oh, you mean sexually threatened? I've got nothing.



> and trying to force the image that you are smarter


No, I just like accusing Paramore fans of infidelity.

That whooshing sound is your small vocabulary.



> and that is no way of getting a good real conversation.


This is a conversation? I thought we were taking turns pontificating.



> you are turning it into a showy case of Look at me, look at me.


Are the peacock feathers too much?



> here is something I learned. yea, I have an education and to an extent am intelligent


I have some doubts about that, but go on.



> but there are people working on farm labor jobs in the field, given the same intellect or have much more then I or working at mc Donald and if given the right
> education, Can best me intellectually.


You didn't watch _Good Will Hunting_ did you?



> they happen to need to work everyday and make much more choices then myself to get by, or there are people that have more things to going on that are not able to express their intellectual curiosity like myself.


The funny thing is, I don't consider these people stupid. I am aware that they are at a disadvantage.



> so I m humble and with good reason


Not humble enough to stop you from preaching to us about our arrogance. :mellow:



> its because Im aware of the way things are and smart enough to not discount views of others that might be perceived less intelligent by society or people around me


You know, us NTs are exactly the same way! That is so cool.

You want to hang out sometime? We'll paint each other's toe nails, watch soap operas and talk about boys all night long.

l8er


----------



## the3rdpower (Jun 23, 2010)

Dear Emotional Feeler Type person,

Your message gets lost in translation. When talking to rationals talk rationally. Your message is not rational and coherent. 

"You need to understand" - wrong approach. Try and be emphathetical and use perspective. 

"choice of words..." Okay - fair enough I can see SOME point in what you are saying but overall your grasp of how a rational works is fairly clouded by your own Fi. Imagine trying to filter down your high flying Fi into words... it usually turns into Fi blasts of verbal vomit. As an NT I just sort of stare at you all crazy like. It's like if I opened up my Ti brain and feed it to you on a cold platter - you simply cloud out and fade. Simply put (for Fi dominated ENFP) we use the words we use to certainly impress (mostly OURSELVES) but moreso to communicate an idea as precisely as possible.

"Here is something I learned"
Honestly, after speaking down and preaching to a group of NTs with a bovine skitology (there's one for you) approach do you think anyone is going to give a flying *u-fill* about what you learned? I concluded what you had learned after the first statement was nothing how to approach people with thoughtful insight therefore all other words pretty much meant nothing to me.

You do your thing bud (paint pictures, make good music or whatever else your pretty little heart desires) - we'll do ours (calculate theories, build buildings, create strategies.) 

Your views are appreciated (that's *SARCASM*.) 
Also, if you want to fight fire use fire. Coming in here spraying fluffy marshmellow hearts on a forest fire does what (there's some deductive reasoning practice for you?)

Please leave them at the door.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm finding it difficult to get an overall point out of your post. You should really end it with some kind of conclusion or question, and make sure your grammar is correct.

It sounds like you know an NT in real life, and you are generalising him/her to everyone. I do not consider myself intelligent and I'm, more often than not, open to hear other people's opinions on matters.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Ummmmmm....can we say typism?

This is pretty much directed towards the introverted rationals. As the extroverted rationals wouldn't bother saying they are better off alone.

It does get tiring trying to talk to people who are telling you to change all the time. Be nice, change this, change that, apologise for being smart, use different words. I'm never faced with this typism IRL....because no-one really knows I'm a rational. If everyone did tell me to change the way I am every two minutes I would probably take the attitude....man, this is just stupid. I'm better off without this shit.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

why do you has to use the big words all the time? 

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE :angry: 

also i am smart and stuff so be more like me and you will learn stuff and be smart to.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Feral sheep said:


> I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.
> 
> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you didn't expect anything more than what you've recieved as responses. You have to understand that your post is like me going in the NF board and saying: 

Why must you think I'm so arrogant! There are things you can learn from NTs you know! And we're not heartless we have feelings too! 


Please, next time don't come in here making a blanket statement and lumping me in a group of people you know with ignorrant view points. I'm sure others here will not appreciate that as you've seen from the responses. 

I know very well the physical and financial boundaries that make it difficult for others to attain better education. That does not make them less intelligent than others but it does make them less equipped in climbing the "ladder" to self-sufficiency. But even self-sufficiency hinges on what the status quo is in a society. 

I do not think that it's common knowledge for people to know this. A person would need to study urban theory and social theories that address these issues. Most of our culture today inforce the idea that education = intelligence, this idea has become one of the factors why people have those judgements about uneducated people. 

You are pointing the finger at the wrong crowd. Instead you should be pointing it at society itself.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I think this thread should be locked, or deleted.

It is not productive, and clearly guilty of typism, which, if I am not mistaken, is a violation of PerC's rules.


----------



## tgniewek (Jun 12, 2011)

The complaints about stupid people aren't usually about those who can't grasp academic work. It's about people whose values are perceived as skewed because rationality isn't a priority for them.

It's also quite frustrating when you come up with a series of epiphanies and feel the need to express them, but the only people around you won't listen because they can't comprehend your words or concepts (or because they're tuning you out to go into random sensing mode). Hence feelings of strong resentments towards the person due to the perception that he is inept.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> "You can always learn something from everyone or discover something new"


Thats right, maybe some people have more knownledge that you in certain matter like "how do you clean a kitchen" for example. And some sensors can have a lot of knownledge if they have good memory. But the definition of intelligence since my point of view its the "capacity of understand" (also make asociations betwen ideas and etc etc (my definition is not complete lol)) and certainly differs from knownledge.

Sry about my english. Im missing words.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'd actually say that this thread would be a good moment to make clear that NT's aren't big evil heartless elitist bastards (well, except for the ENTPs . . . ) that shun everyone without a PhD. What we *are* is curious and open-minded, loving to learn and explore, and it's the _interesting_ people and ideas out in the world that turn us on. I mean, I've had brilliant conversations about the social impact of the introduction of air conditioning into American cities at a chicken shack with high school dropouts.

To make the distinction, we don't hate stupid people. We hate boring, closed-minded people, who've been given the world and have done jack squat with it.


----------



## eunoia (Nov 19, 2010)

Christ, this futile thread was cringe-worthy and I knew what was to come.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> Point of the OP is taken, but... I think the lecturing and blanket labelling says more about the OP and less about us.
> 
> I don't need to be lumped in with an extremity of NT folks, especially when I work pretty hard already to say things in ways that people can easily follow.


I'm actually firmly of the opinion that refusal to argue a point just means you can't support it, so...


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Intelligence isn't about formal education, it's about education. You can get a good education for $1.50 in late charges at your public library and with a decent internet connection. 

When I talk about "stupid people" it tends to include people who do not really think about things, do not read about things and prefer to go with their "gut" no questions asked. Who then proceeds to go public with it. It's in essence lack of knowledge and reasoning abilities mixed with a lack of self-awareness.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

To me stupid people are those who do things that are constantly irrational or illogical. And on the topic of education, with mere internet access you can take college level courses now for free. Formal education shows almost nothing in my opinion.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

I'm suspicious of people who claim to have superior intelligence. 
_Especially_ when comparing mbti types since there are different types of intelligence. I suspect that many who claim to be 'gifted' have a narcissistic, elevated view of themselves...which really isn't so special. There are many narcissistic people in the world.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I get the gist of what the OP is saying. I find myself trying to be more open-minded and talk to a variety of people to get different perspectives.


----------



## CrowsBeak (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, lets see, firstly, find a venting thread not anywhere near a NT forum, so all of the lovely NTs wont shoot you down, and secondly, there is a difference between stupidity and refusing to think. I'm not going into it. I'm done now. I think all of those words were fairly simple, dont you?


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

moonlight_echo said:


> I'm suspicious of people who claim to have superior intelligence.
> _Especially_ when comparing mbti types since there are different types of intelligence. I suspect that many who claim to be 'gifted' have a narcissistic, elevated view of themselves...which really isn't so special. There are many narcissistic people in the world.


Okay, I get what you're trying to say here, but this has been stated in a manner that is slightly offensive. I get that there are clearly many ways for people to be "gifted", and many types of intelligence, but people who are officially classified as gifted actually have a different way of processing things and have tested higher for IQ. They are born this way, and can't help it any more than somebody with a naturally lower IQ. This doesn't make them necessarily better, of course, or even guarantee that they will be more successful, but please do not accuse people of arrogance or of being narcissistic for something that is not in their control. That is stereotyping, for one thing. For another thing, I know from personal experience how hard it is to grow up in a world that carries this kind of misinformed negative attitude towards the gifted population. I was tested early on in elementary school as part of an application process for a new school, and was told I was gifted before I was even old enough to know this was a thing. People have bullied me from an early age because they get upset with me for simply trying my best because they consider it showing off. People would get upset with me for leaving them at lunch to go to my required gifted program meetings, because it made them feel inferior, even when I repeatedly told them that it wasn’t a big deal, and that they were gifted too, in different ways. I have been pressured (unsuccessfully, so no worries,) to dumb myself down from almost the very moment I began coming into contact with others at school. My friends would be talking about how they did on a test, specifically ask me what I got, and I would answer honestly without any additional words, or even with added apologies or excuses, or even lie and say I found it harder than I did, and then still get shunned for "bragging." I have stopped discussing my academic achievements with my friends whatsoever, even if that is the topic of discussion of our group, because I know that if I ever feel the tiniest bit of pride in myself, I will be accused of arrogance and bragging. It feels awful. It makes me feel like I should purposely flunk tests and just give up my grades and my future. I’ve heard that some people do. Please do not judge people for being gifted. Most of us are just doing the best we can in this world, just like everyone else, and we don't need to deal with this kind of ignorance. It hurts, and it can seriously damage self-esteem or even force people into hiding who they are to fit your cute little mold. Thank you, and have a nice day. I hope that this has helped to clear some things up.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

StoryLover221B said:


> Okay, I get what you're trying to say here, but this has been stated in a manner that is slightly offensive. I get that there are clearly many ways for people to be "gifted", and many types of intelligence, but people who are officially classified as gifted actually have a different way of processing things and have tested higher for IQ. They are born this way, and can't help it any more than somebody with a naturally lower IQ. This doesn't make them necessarily better, of course, or even guarantee that they will be more successful, but please do not accuse people of arrogance or of being narcissistic for something that is not in their control. That is stereotyping, for one thing. For another thing, I know from personal experience how hard it is to grow up in a world that carries this kind of misinformed negative attitude towards the gifted population. I was tested early on in elementary school as part of an application process for a new school, and was told I was gifted before I was even old enough to know this was a thing. People have bullied me from an early age because they get upset with me for simply trying my best because they consider it showing off. People would get upset with me for leaving them at lunch to go to my required gifted program meetings, because it made them feel inferior, even when I repeatedly told them that it wasn’t a big deal, and that they were gifted too, in different ways. I have been pressured (unsuccessfully, so no worries,) to dumb myself down from almost the very moment I began coming into contact with others at school. My friends would be talking about how they did on a test, specifically ask me what I got, and I would answer honestly without any additional words, or even with added apologies or excuses, or even lie and say I found it harder than I did, and then still get shunned for "bragging." I have stopped discussing my academic achievements with my friends whatsoever, even if that is the topic of discussion of our group, because I know that if I ever feel the tiniest bit of pride in myself, I will be accused of arrogance and bragging. It feels awful. It makes me feel like I should purposely flunk tests and just give up my grades and my future. I’ve heard that some people do. Please do not judge people for being gifted. Most of us are just doing the best we can in this world, just like everyone else, and we don't need to deal with this kind of ignorance. It hurts, and it can seriously damage self-esteem or even force people into hiding who they are to fit your cute little mold. Thank you, and have a nice day. I hope that this has helped to clear some things up.


All of this. Just... All of it. This has been my experience exactly. In junior high I got teased a LOT and people thought I was an arrogant shit because I would sit quietly and read all the time and would do well on tests without turning in homework and I always tried to hide my test scores because I didn't want people to think I was a jerk. I started hiding everything I did academically and eventually, I got to a point my senior year where I got an award for science/math stuff and this kid came up to me and said "wow, TrailMix, I didn't even know you were smart." Hmmm. maybe because I didn't WANT people to know. For exactly the reasons stated above^

Plus being an intelligent woman is no fun sometimes because men automatically put you in the "bro-zone" haha.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, my intellect is the one thing that I have going for me. I wrap up everything I am into it. I try not to close myself off to new ideas, that isn't what I believe in. I define intelligence as a way of thinking for yourself. I am addicted to learning new things, so I literally get high off of thinking outside the box. It's like poetry or music. I get 'in the zone' and nothing can snap me out of it, other than my own thoughts. I live inside of my own head, and I think it's an amazing experience. Also, there is a difference between Te and Ti, as well as Ne and Ni. Not all intellectualls have the same goals when it comes to thinking, but the thought process is similar. It's toogeneral to say that all NTs snub other opinions. Only the ones we see as irrational and destructive.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Stupid, in NT "jargon" is not exactly about brainpower, I mean I don't rip someone apart who has limited equipment (or limited experience) for a brain.

It’s more like an expression of frustration when people don't seem to value or consider thinking; they would rather react, bitch, blame, be oblivious, do something ten times and have “it” still not work, make sweeping statements they can’t logically defend (but that make them feel like part of “the club”), and things like that.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

OP complains about us thinking we're amazing, by telling us how amazing he/she is.

Talking in over-intellectual gibberish is not an intrinsic trait of NT types. Actually I thought this crime was usually committed by 'non-intellectual' people who want to present themselves as being clever. It's an entirely egotistical thing.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Feral sheep said:


> I have viewed time and time again, post and blogs of rationals complaining about stupid people. how its pointless to match wits with them and they fear your intellect and run away and you are left alone and are happier that way.
> 
> and then you go into the im much better off alone and no one understands me mode.
> 
> ...



I almost think you might possibly be mistaking the counter productive ones as representative of all "rationals". Honestly I tend to think that the ones who weaponize their intellect only to migrate themselves up a notch from someone and make them feel inferior so they feel superior, actually I think that those ones are actually very inferior intellectuals that lack capacity to embody things they would like and so they act on spite. (which is really rather irrational and counter productive). 

Anyways I know what kinds your talking about because I happen to have gotten irritated by some myself. (even when their statements aren't directed at me or relevant to anything of what I identify, the delivery of some is just kinda frothy). I just happen to think tho that you mistake a more subpar "rational" for representing (at least what I view) more enlightened "rationals". I am going to be honest and say that I think your confusing extremely high IQ "rational" who can pose as one and honestly a high standardized IQ (which I wish I had don't get me wrong) still is not the same as an innate ability of reflection and intellect. I guess what I am driving at is that you shouldn't feel bested by the subpar "rationals" that weaponize this to make others constantly feel inferior in a pretentious elitist sort of way. Don't feel bested by these people and don't mistake them as the most enlightened of a very broad base. Theres many kinds of intellect and all of it is useful. 

Theres those with very rational intellect based on high IQ, and then theres those with rational intellect based on practical experience (more like myself). Along with many other kinds.

And then theres those that are very all encompassing that have the benefit of both high IQ & practical experience (I would think this is the most rare and most ideal kind).

And your right there is something to be said about not falling into a small minded pattern of taking ones self so seriously that you can't take anyone else seriously. And it again counters an enlightened intellectual concept of thinking in grey, as they start to embody the very nature they distain in others yet can't see it. 

I tend to think that lives about fluff, and sifting out what you can learn. I am not someone that only believes in fun and bubble gum but I also think theres a time and a place to take things serious. 

Here even Robert Plant ( I like led zeppelin probably a terrible analogy) was able to tap into his bubblegum side after singing plenty of philosophical songs previous...
I happen to like this fluff...


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm aware that my single perception on the world is quite limited and is hampered by my own bias. I actually enjoy listening to other people's critiques and inquiries concerning situations because some of their ideas could be better than my own :kitteh:.


----------

